# thermometer placement



## ben11 (Mar 17, 2009)

Where is the best place to put the thermometer in my viv for a corn snake? I bought one of those stick on jobbies and think i have done it wrong.. the guy in the shop told be to stick it on the outside in the bottom corner on the warm side. 
thanks


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

Inside viv either hot end or in middle, it wont be any use on out side lol:thumbsup:


----------



## hoggie99 (Mar 8, 2009)

TBH you really should be using 2 thermometers, one at the cool end & one at the warm end, but if you're only using one it should be inside the tank, just above the heat mat.


----------



## Lady L 523 (Mar 16, 2009)

I had one of those stick on ones. It does go on the outside of the tank but it's not good for reptiles. They're better for fish. If you have fish in the tank all the water will be the same temperature and the glass will also hold that same temperature. So sticking it on the outside of the glass for fish works just fine. I have a free standing one in my snake pit so I can move it from warm side to cool side if I want to check the temp on both. Generally I leave it on the warm side though because the cool side is likely to be the same as the rest of the room.


----------



## ben11 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replys, i have ordered a dual zone digital thermometer now anyway.. can be messing around with this crappy stick on thing! Ben


----------



## medicare (Dec 8, 2010)

it entirely depends on what heat source you arer using, for example if you are using a heat mat that your snake coils on to, have the probe directly on top of the heat mat, tht way the heat mat will reach the required temperarture. i been using a bulb on a dimmer thermostat so i just have the probe taped in the bottom of the corner of the warmest end of the vivarium


----------

